# Today on RO Thursday



## mouse_chalk (Feb 26, 2009)

[align=center]
[/align][align=center]













































*TODAY ON RO!*
*Thursday 26th** February, 2009*
*










































*

[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Birthdays*[/align][align=center]
*A couple of our members that haven't been seen recently are celebrating their birthday today! Happy birthday to sarahsop and mummybunny! If you're reading this, pop in and say hi!*



[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
*Don't forget to add your birthdays and special days to the **calendar!* 
[/align]






[align=center]*



News!



*
[/align]* 

*[align=center] *Pipp *is  looking for some volunteers to help out the forum!  Can you spare some time to help us?









 Does your rabbit like bananas?  Dunkin is a banana hater!  *Happi Bun* posted a cute video as proof!















 WhisperingAcres has  rescued 2 rabbits!  Go check out the pictures of these fluffballs!









 Dia is sick today, but apparently  bunnies don't understand that!  They are keeping her company 
 :sickbunny:





 *FallingStar *has a question about using  black oil sunflower seeds.  Can you help?









 *murph72* has posted some  adorable pictures  of their Holland lop litter! Prepare for cuteness overload!









 *Boz* made  this banner  for Easter bunnies. Go and see!









 Have you ever had a  really bad experience in a restaurant?  We did last night! And it seems I'm not alone!









* Don't forget to enter our new  Design a Logo Contest!  There have been some great entries already and there's still time to make a banner from the selection of VIP bunnies!*




* 



RO STAR



*

 Today's star is....

 luvmyzoocrew!


*First name:* Fran

 *Age Range/Age:* 30 something :cry2

*Special other:* My hubby Vince

*Children?* 4 !!!! Justin 10, Chase 4 1/2, Hunter 3, and Brayden 3 months

*Bunnies?* 2 Belle and Sooty

*Other Pets?* 3 dogs -Brandi, Sam and Buzz, 3 cats - Sylvester, Simba, and Willow,1 bearded dragon -Rex, 2 foster guinea pigs - Charlie and Johnnie 

*Favorite Hobby(s)*- with four kids and the animals hobbies are hard I am usually lucky if I can read a magazine front to back,lol. I like to crochet, I love to paint ceramics but havent done that in a while. My husband thinks that aggravating him is my hobby, and I think I might agree,lol.

*Line of work?* I am a Stay At Home Mom to my two legged kids and my four legged kids. This is a full time job with lots of overtime, you are over worked and under paid, you dont get sick days, or holidays, heck you sometimes dont get bathroom breaks!!!!!! But I love it for the most part.

*Anything else you would like to tell us? *I would like to tell everyone how much I love RO, I have been on many boards and it is rare to find such a great group of people. Everyone doesnt always get along, and I dont always agree with everyone with everything but it seems that here we can discuss and keep it civil, for the most part. I have been on many message boards that I have left because of all the silly pre school bickering and it is not like that here. 

 I want to remind everyone to start getting their Make mine Chocolate threads for thier myspace's and any other outlet that you can get the word out about "Easter Bunnies". When you are just talking to people or out and about the town remind people about not buying real rabbits for Easter. 



*



MYSTERY BUNNY





Who is this bunny?






* [/align][align=center]


*
Have a great day guys! (Hopefully we're off to collect my engagement ring later! YAY! )*






[/align]


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 26, 2009)

Great job Jen!!


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha ha, that is one excellent bunny belly! Look at the beautiful line


----------



## Dia (Feb 26, 2009)

awwe thank you for mentioning me! I am enjoying my sick day sharing the couch with everyone!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 26, 2009)

I know the bunny's NICKNAME is Domino...but I forget...hmmm have to think on this.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 26, 2009)

domino is indeed the name! î


----------



## naturestee (Feb 26, 2009)

It's Boz's Domino! I love that belly!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 26, 2009)

okay edit.. taht totally didnt make sense haha!


to make it short and simple:

gREAT JOB TODAY! AWESOME!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 26, 2009)

Woohoo! I'm finally in the news!


----------



## devotedmommy (Feb 27, 2009)

I love the RO news I didn't notice it the first couple times I came to the forum now it is part of my daily habits!! Great job!


----------

